# Brands for the first time. Now with Vids page 2.



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

Finally got time to take the RS4 on it's maiden track outing.....










What a fantastic day...Couldnt beleive how well the car did. Was nervous at first..THinking first time at Brands, only my third trackday and driving a car that was nearly twice the horsepower to my old TT.

Thought it prudent to book an instructor. Cost Â£25 for about 20 minutes....But those 20 minutes were totally invaluable. It wasnt so much the lines i needed to take or where the Apex was etc as cones and boards were out on the track to help. But what was a massive help to me...Was him showing me what my car was capable off....Even though when he told me to floor it off the apex at Paddick hill caused me to raise an eyebrow as it seemed it looked like i was destined to go into the Gravel trap. But trusting him i did what he said and the car just pushed me round....What a RUSH. Turns out the instructor had done alot off testing on both the RS6 and RS4 before they were launched. So he gave me a quick tutorial off how the Quattro system works and helped show me how to use it to it's full benefit.

As the day went on i got quicker and smoother. (Not that i was timing...But i didnt realise the lap timer was on in the car...Honest). But at the start off the day i was lapping around 106ish then down to 103ish then by the end off the day 101ish and broke the one minute mark with a best off 59.5. Probably not the wuickest lap ever but there was alot off traffic and trying to find a clear run was quite hard. Also had aibt off ass end fun going through Surtees into McLaren on the odd occasion. But i found all i hadt to do is keep the steering wheel pointed in the direction i wanted to go and the car took care off the rest....It was actually quite flattering. 

Not much in the way off incidents i saw...Was Red flagged a few times...Though only down to people breaking down on the track. From what i could see.

Also a massive difference in Cars from stripped out Novas to a couple off GT3's(Which i might add. For the few laps i came across either off them. Neither could get close enough on the straights to be able to over take. And through the bends there was never much in it)..Plus an added treat off half a dozen or so RS200...Now those things were quick went past everything on the track as though we were having a Sunday afternoon cruise. Also had a few laps playing with a Lotus...Through the straits i would just power past it...Get a good lead going into the bend...Then only to look in the mirror on the way out to see it firmly planted right up my rear end again. In the end i moved over for it...So i could follow...Seeing if he could give me a better indication off how quick to go through some off the corners. But there was no way it would have been possible to brake as late as it was....I'm even sure he was just giving a little dab off the brakes. Those things really know how to hold the road.

All in all what a fantastic day...Prefered Brands to Combe..Just because off Paddock...Love that corner!!!

Also Thanks to Hornster KevToTTy and Steve for making it look like ive got some friends. :wink:


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

I'm doing a BMW track day their in 3 weeks (can't wait).

Is it just the photo position or is the Brands Indy track running anti-clockwise?? Reason for asking is my tyres are a little toothed & jagged due to hard laps clockwise round Spa & The Ring, so as i'm doing Oulton Park on Tuesday, i was going to stick new tyres on for Brands, however if the track runs anti-clockwise i may stick with my current rubber & change after Brands, as i'll have even tread wear after this


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

W7 PMC said:


> I'm doing a BMW track day their in 3 weeks (can't wait).
> 
> Is it just the photo position or is the Brands Indy track running anti-clockwise?? Reason for asking is my tyres are a little toothed & jagged due to hard laps clockwise round Spa & The Ring, so as i'm doing Oulton Park on Tuesday, i was going to stick new tyres on for Brands, however if the track runs anti-clockwise i may stick with my current rubber & change after Brands, as i'll have even tread wear after this


No its clockwise...Thats the back straight which you can see from standing at the rear off the pits.


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

I told you Paddock was the bend.

I'm glad I'm not meeting up with yuu tonight. You sound hyper active!

Glad you had fun.

Next time you'll have to join the RS246.com trip where there are plenty of 911 turbos and gt3s to "compete" against. :roll: :wink:


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

scoTTy said:


> I told you Paddock was the bend.
> 
> I'm glad I'm not meeting up with yuu tonight. You sound hyper active!
> 
> ...


Compete ha!!!! Didnt ya know im a driving God...I eat em for Breakfast  .....Just call me the Stig  :lol: :wink:

And yes im very hyper tonight.....The Adrenilin is still pumping..Stopping myself from going out in the car until i've calmed or i could see some more flashing blue light in my mirror.


----------



## 225sTTeve (Jan 13, 2006)

Jamie you were lapping v well - didn't know you were timing (naughty naughty).

I really enjoyed the Indy circuit too - Paddock Hill is where all the fun was and I must admit I 5h1t myself there once or twice. This is the corner that the instructor helped me to get most out of. Druids I consistently screwed up.

Lots of photos for everyone here on pages 5 & 6 http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/viewtopic.php?t=72771&postdays=0&postorder=asc&start=40

Definately up for this again in a couple of months hopefully a few more from here could come along.


----------



## Carlos (May 6, 2002)

genocidalduck said:


> Compete ha!!!! Didnt ya know im a driving God...I eat em for Breakfast  .....Just call me the Stig  :lol: :wink:


Ah, welcome back Sundeep.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Nice one m8 but you would not get many pick ups on the way round at those speeds :wink: :lol:


----------



## ObiWan (Sep 25, 2005)

Sounds like you had a great time, even without Jog as your pace setter


----------



## TTwiggy (Jul 20, 2004)

I love Brands - I drove a formula renault single seater round the indy track a few months back, and I had a passenger ride with Plato in his BTCC Vauxhall back at the start of the season - which was terrifying!

looks like quite a mixture of cars there - was it a general open day?


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

genocidalduck said:


> W7 PMC said:
> 
> 
> > I'm doing a BMW track day their in 3 weeks (can't wait).
> ...


Cheers,

Guess i will need some new rubber after Oulton park on Tuesday


----------



## MBK (Jan 25, 2004)

Great write up thanks for sharing - especially how your times improved over the day (great improvement btw!) and the tussle with the Lotus, if only more trackdayers would learn it's not all about being to out grunt cars down the main straight only to hold the same cars up for 3/4 of the lap! Its all about the overall lap time.

I learned the lesson that lighter more nimble cars are a match when mixing my Scoob Type 20 up against some Max5 racers (race MX5's) - while I could always out power them down the straights I could never brake as late or hold as much speed through bends (1400kgs vs 750ish!), as you said not overtaking on the straight bits and then trying to catch them by the end of the next lap was far more fun.

And fair play to the Lotus driver cornering in an Exige/Elise like you suggest takes a lot of bottle - it's just not natural to be able to go that fast around a bend, I recently spent a day at silverstone trying to learn how and to be honest I'm happier in either an ultralite (eg: Caterham or Atom) or a 4wd monster!

Keep us posted on future events, be good to get all the trackday fans on here together sometime.


----------



## KevtoTTy (Aug 24, 2004)

MBK said:


> And fair play to the Lotus driver cornering in an Exige/Elise like you suggest takes a lot of bottle - .


I totally agree; when I followed him, he was taking some bends WITHOUT braking!!!!!!!!


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

Carlos said:


> genocidalduck said:
> 
> 
> > Compete ha!!!! Didnt ya know im a driving God...I eat em for Breakfast  .....Just call me the Stig  :lol: :wink:
> ...


hehehe that's what I called him on the phone. 

Shame he's not around to show how it should be done.  :wink:


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

scoTTy said:


> Carlos said:
> 
> 
> > genocidalduck said:
> ...


 :lol: Theres only one Sundeep....I'd like to be called DeepSun if you wouldnt mind :lol:


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

Stole some video footage from the Ragit boys...dont tell em.

Before i saw this i wasnt really that impressed with the GT3's after watching the clip...It's the driver i should not be impressed with.

GT3?

RS4 Click HERE


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

Nice driving Jamie, what were the ragit guys driving do you remember ?

That 911 driver what a tool :lol:


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

Oooh - very naughty GT3 driver - still, he got what was coming to him in the end 

Looks like you were having fun though Jamie


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Point and squirt drivers eh? :wink:

the Nova is carying nice speed into the bends and is well driven.


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

Ducky - don't tell me your instructor told you to take those lines!

Why was you driving down the middle of the track rather than using all of it?

I don't reckon the end was your cool down lap. I reckon you got done by a Nova. :lol:

...in fact just like last night! :wink:


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

scoTTy said:


> Ducky - don't tell me your instructor told you to take those lines!
> 
> Why was you driving down the middle of the track rather than using all of it?
> 
> ...


 :lol: :lol: :lol: Last night he had the pair off us.....When we slowed down for the cameras.


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

BAMTT said:


> Nice driving Jamie, what were the ragit guys driving do you remember ?
> 
> That 911 driver what a tool :lol:


Says it at the start off the clip....A 2.0 Nova. Completely stipped out amongst other things.


----------



## Stu-Oxfordshire (May 7, 2002)

genocidalduck said:


> Also had a few laps playing with a Lotus...Through the straits i would just power past it...Get a good lead going into the bend...Then only to look in the mirror on the way out to see it firmly planted right up my rear end again. In the end i moved over for it...


How long was the Lotus behind you for?


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

Stu-Oxfordshire said:


> genocidalduck said:
> 
> 
> > Also had a few laps playing with a Lotus...Through the straits i would just power past it...Get a good lead going into the bend...Then only to look in the mirror on the way out to see it firmly planted right up my rear end again. In the end i moved over for it...
> ...


When i was on the straights and when i slowed him through the bends. A couple off laps at most before i pulled over and let him past. then he gradually pulled away...until the home Straight.

Just wasnt a hope in hell at braking as late as he was.

A little bit behind me










next lap right up behind me


----------



## 225sTTeve (Jan 13, 2006)

Jamie, your driving was bloody good on the day and a number of cars were pushing really hard to get past you.

[smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

Naughty Jamie, both you & that bad GT3 were braking THROUGH a few of the corners. I bet your instructor never told you to do that :lol: :wink:


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

W7 PMC said:


> Naughty Jamie, both you & that bad GT3 were braking THROUGH a few of the corners. I bet your instructor never told you to do that :lol: :wink:


Your right he didnt....But that was early on in the day...I improved to a clinical anal driver by the end off the day


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

genocidalduck said:


> I improved to a clinical anal driver by the end off the day


You became as good a driver as Vlastan?


----------

